# Lost my Beloved Oggie.



## tfdchief (Dec 4, 2013)

Saturday I lost my best friend, my beloved Oggie. My heart is broken and I don't know how I will recover from this. She was the love of my life and made the worst of times bearable. Now the worst of times are upon me and I don't have my Oggie to ease my pain. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






This picture is 3 years ago before she got sick.  I hope and pray there is really a Rainbow Bridge and I can't wait.


----------



## pen (Dec 4, 2013)

dang things are some great friends,,,,, but ones that never are around long enough.

Very sorry chief.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Pen.  They truly aren't around long enough.  I read a piece today where a vet was putting a dog down at a home and after it was over one of the adults commented that they just didn't know why dogs couldn't live as long as humans.  The six year old son said I know.  He said " humans have to spend their whole life learning how to love and be be nice to people but dogs already know how when they are born, so they don't have to live as long"


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 4, 2013)

Steve, you'll get through this. Many of us have gone through it and we have to accept the fact that they really all have short lives. If there is indeed a doggie Heaven, you know where Oggie will be.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 4, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Steve, you'll get through this. Many of us have gone through it and we have to accept the fact that they really all have short lives. If there is indeed a doggie Heaven, you know where Oggie will be.


Oh, I believe Oggie is in heaven.  And I intend to get there so I can see her again.  There aren't to many things that would make me happier in heaven than my Oggie.  Just not something that some people could understand.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 4, 2013)

I do.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is what makes a house a HOME. It isn't the wood stove. She is in the foreground.


----------



## fossil (Dec 4, 2013)

I've lost a lot of beloved dogs & cats in my life.  I miss every one of them.  Of course, there are always lots & lots out there who need homes.  Just something to think about.  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 4, 2013)

I was sixty years old when my first pet, ever, adopted me. And I spend a lot of time concerned that something might happen to my little buddy or that she won't outlast me.

Starting to understand some of this stuff.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 4, 2013)

fossil said:


> I've lost a lot of beloved dogs & cats in my life.  I miss every one of them.  Of course, there are always lots & lots out there who need homes.  Just something to think about.  Rick


Rick, you are so right and Becky and I are looking for our next Oggie.  I love the adopted pets the best.  Oggie was adopted and in some way they know you have saved them and love you forever!


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I was sixty years old when my first pet, ever, adopted me. And I spend a lot of time concerned that something might happen to my little buddy or that she won't outlast me.
> 
> Starting to understand some of this stuff.


When we got Oggie I knew she would leave me about the time I would retire and need her most....and now the time is here.  It hurts more than I could possibly put in words.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 4, 2013)

I know Chief. My wife's 18.5 year old constant companion left her a year ago November. A hole in her 68 year old heart that will never fill. The reason I let the little girl hiding in my wood stacks adopt me in the first place. To stand in for her when he passed. But he wanted to kill her anytime he saw her and he lived long enough for her to become solidly "my cat". Still working on making her "our cat". I don't have any practice at this stuff. 

Give some lil gal a good home. I now know how it feels.


----------



## fossil (Dec 4, 2013)

I tried to think back and count them all, but I may have missed a couple.  7 dogs, all adopted.  7 cats, all strays who decided to stick around.  This is over almost 50 years.  The biggest the menagerie ever got at any one time was two of each.  Now I have one cat.  I keep thinking maybe I should get another dog.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 4, 2013)

To all of you....thank you!  it helps so much to share my grief with others, and you all have certainly been there and know how it feels.  Thank you so very much for your sympathy and caring.  They break our hearts every time!   But I guess that is the price we pay for their incredible LOVE.  I too have done this many times and I will do it again if I get the chance.  What they give is priceless, despite the fact that I would pay any price.  Thank God for hearth.com friends.  This place is such a great place to share ALL our passions.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I know Chief. My wife's 18.5 year old constant companion left her a year ago November. A hole in her 68 year old heart that will never fill. The reason I let the little girl hiding in my wood stacks adopt me in the first place. To stand in for her when he passed. But he wanted to kill her anytime he saw her and he lived long enough for her to become solidly "my cat". Still working on making her "our cat". I don't have any practice at this stuff.
> 
> Give some lil gal a good home. I now know how it feels.


BB, you tell your wife, if it means anything, I know how she feels.  My heart is broken and I hope it doesn't kill me.  It will never completely heal until I am re-united with my Oggie.


----------



## becasunshine (Dec 5, 2013)

Chief, we are truly sorry for your loss.

Know this, however.  I have no doubt of it.  Oggie has plans for you.   

We have friends who had a top-flight retriever, a dog who won national titles.  This dog truly lived a Good Dog's Life- in addition to the field trials, his owner was an experienced hunter who hunted with this dog every season for years.  

The fact that their dog was an active hunter and working dog did not make him a "kennel dog."   That dog slept in their bedroom for almost every night of his life.  

After many years longer than a retriever is usually with us, our friends had to let their beloved dog go.  He was too sick and in too much pain.

We would bring our dog to see the wife at work, because our dog was still a puppy, and she missed their dog so.  "GET ANOTHER DOG!" we said, everybody said.   The wife, who is normally completely composed, would break down in tears when our dog ran up to her to kiss her face.  "GET ANOTHER DOG!" we all said- but they weren't ready.

Time passed- a good bit of time, time for them to absorb the loss a little- but not too long.

Their baby, over the Rainbow Bridge, and God brought another retriever into their lives. 

This poor fellow had been neglected in the worst ways-  chained for his entire life, infested with fleas and ticks to the point of open sores, etc.  He'd been rescued and rehabilitated by a guy who trains retrievers.  The guy's first job was getting this dog back to health.  His second task was giving the dog a constructive reason to live by training him- and he found out that he had a really good, smart dog there.  His third job was finding him a good home.

Some Good Dog over the Rainbow Bridge took care of that.  

A friend told a friend who told another friend that there was an empty dog bed and a couple of broken hearts nearby...

... and the rest is history.    <:3~

We now take our Sammy by just to hear all of the new Good Dog stories.  

We know it's hard now, but Oggie has plans for you... just you wait and see.    <:3~


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 5, 2013)

Steve . . . I am so sorry to hear about Oggie . . . from your previous posts I know just how much you loved her and like many others I know just what you are feeling. I still miss Theodore Roosevelt who went MIA two years ago . . . every once in a while I tear up thinking about him.


----------



## Dix (Dec 5, 2013)

Steve, so sorry to hear about Oggie.

I too know that hole in your heart. When the time is right, a tail wag will let you know.

Big snuffles from Dixie & Matisse, and kisses and a tail wag from the Murph to everyone.


----------



## TwelveBravo (Dec 5, 2013)

Chief,
I understand your pain. My Buford was taken from me just about 2 years ago.  The pain can be just as sharp today as it was the day I had to have him put down.  Just reading your post, and understanding how much Oggie means to you, I teared up.

We adopted Buford form a German Shepherd rescue and nursed him back to health.  I will never forget the day he decided to trust me completely, and that I belonged to him.

Life does go on, the pain will ease. I take comfort in knowing he will be waiting for me at some time in the future and will be with him forever.  Good luck to you.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 5, 2013)

Again, thank you all.  Your stories give me hope and I grieve for all of you who have lost your beloved friends as I have.  becasunshine, your story is beautiful and I pray it is true.


----------



## Paul L (Dec 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss ... love for a dog is like no other love and Oggie looks like he was a really good doggie.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Dec 5, 2013)

Very sorry to hear you lost a family member.  Its a hard road to walk now, but you also had the good times and are better for it.
Godspeed Oggie...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 5, 2013)

So sorry.   I have enjoyed the pictures over the years


----------



## raybonz (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry Steve it is difficult losing a trusted friend.. It's great you and Oggie were able to share time together so cherish those memories..

Ray


----------



## punchy (Dec 5, 2013)

i think i must have gotten some dust in my eyes.  sorry for your loss.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.  We let them into our lives and hearts knowing they will only be with us for a brief time and they love us unconditionally for it.

We've adopted and lost cats and dogs to age or illness over the years.   Our last dog was 16 when we had to put her down, and we got her the first day we closed on our Old House.  DH took it hard, he wasn't really ready to get another pet after our last cat passed (I wouldn't adopt another cat or dog while we had her because she only had 3 legs and I was afraid they would fight).  I found our current dog as a free dog on CL, and I was the only one that emailed them telling about us, our pets, why we were looking rather than just do you still have the free dog.  Took some work but DH has a new buddy, even if we still miss our pets that have passed...


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 5, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.  We let them into our lives and hearts knowing they will only be with us for a brief time and they love us unconditionally for it.
> 
> We've adopted and lost cats and dogs to age or illness over the years.   Our last dog was 16 when we had to put her down, and we got her the first day we closed on our Old House.  DH took it hard, he wasn't really ready to get another pet after our last cat passed (I wouldn't adopt another cat or dog while we had her because she only had 3 legs and I was afraid they would fight).  I found our current dog as a free dog on CL, and I was the only one that emailed them telling about us, our pets, why we were looking rather than just do you still have the free dog.  Took some work but DH has a new buddy, even if we still miss our pets that have passed...


eclecticcottage, I am so happy DH has a new buddy!  That is what I need so badly.  I know God will provide but I can't hardly wait.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 5, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> eclecticcottage, I am so happy DH has a new buddy!  That is what I need so badly.  I know God will provide but I can't hardly wait.



thanks-me too!  He works from home so she's good company.  Still not good with people she hasn't met before, but no worries about needing a guard dog, lol.

I'm sure your next friend is out there waiting.

Here she is enjoying the couch


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 5, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> thanks-me too!  He works from home so she's good company.  Still not good with people she hasn't met before, but no worries about needing a guard dog, lol.
> 
> I'm sure your next friend is out there waiting.
> 
> Here she is enjoying the couch


What a beauty!  As long as she loves DH, others really don't matter.  Happy for you.  We have found the one on Petfinder.com ,  Now anxiously waiting to find out if he is still available.  Her he is


----------



## Dix (Dec 5, 2013)

What a cutie, Steve  And quite a mix


----------



## fossil (Dec 5, 2013)

Now that is a cute little dog, with a capital CUTE !


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 5, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> What a cutie, Steve  And quite a mix


Yes he is and yes quite a mix. But a good mix I think. I have my needs and Becky has hers and he is a good compromise. I will have to meet him and I will know in a minute if he is the one but I m anxious because I think he could be the one that could heal my broken heart.


----------



## Dix (Dec 5, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Yes he is and yes quite a mix. But a good mix I think. I have my needs and Becky has hers and he is a good compromise. I will have to meet him and I will know in a minute if he is the one but I m anxious because I think he could be the one that could heal my broken heart.



There is nothing wrong with getting another dog so quickly. After Chester passed away, I had Murphy as a pup in less than a month. The house is just not the same with out a dog, IHMO. 

I've come to the conclusion that each one of them comes into your life to teach you, and it's a constant learning process, be it dogs, cats, horses (put a few of the down in my time, talk about a huge hole in your heart ). They get you ready for the next one. It's a constant learning curve. 

Good thing they are such good, patient, and loving teachers.

You, and the dog will know, and there will be no turning back!


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 5, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> The house is just not the same with out a dog, IHMO.


No it isn't.  Our house went from a home to a house when Oggie passed.  She made it a home.  I need it to be a home again.  And I know Oggie would be OK with that because she knew for 14 years she was the most important part of our home !  Thanks Dix, I know you love your animals and understand my grief.


----------



## Cynnergy (Dec 5, 2013)

Aww sorry for your loss.  I always grew up with kitties and we've fostered a fair few now - it doesn't get easier to say goodbye, whether it's over the rainbow bridge or to a new home.

The new prospect is a cutie, fingers crossed he works out for you both.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 6, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> What a beauty!  As long as she loves DH, others really don't matter.  Happy for you.  We have found the one on Petfinder.com ,  Now anxiously waiting to find out if he is still available.  Her he is  http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28014807/


 

I hope he is still available Steve . . . he looks adorable.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 6, 2013)

It has been quite the whirlwind last 2 days.  Been back and forth with the Adoption Humane Society, but have been approved for adopting Buddy!  He is 3 hours away and waiting for connecting schedule, but Becky and I are ecstatic!  I think this guy can heal the hole in my heart.  Turns out the Beagle Shih Tzu breed is an AKA approved Designer Breed and very common and very desirable.....good health, character, manners, and longevity.   They are called Bea-Tzu.  Anyway,  I can't wait.  Thanks for all the support.  I will post pics when I get the little guy home.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 6, 2013)

Awesome!  I'll be looking for pics and to hear about him!


----------



## Dix (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah 

He's so  freaking cute


----------



## HollowHill (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh, what a great looking dog - and it sounds like he has a personality to match!  I'm so happy for you, and so glad you will be giving another dog a wonderful home!  Best wishes


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 7, 2013)

Still waiting for connecting details so we can go get Buddy.  We are 3 hours away and were hoping for a call early this morning, but nothing yet


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 7, 2013)

I just saw this the first time. So sorry for your loss, but happy to see you go from so sad to so hopeful in a page and a half! Dogs are amazing critters so full of pure love. Recommended reading for anybody who has ever loved a dog.


----------



## Dix (Dec 7, 2013)

And, I might add


tfdchief said:


> Still waiting for connecting details so we can go get Buddy.  We are 3 hours away and were hoping for a call early this morning, but nothing yet




Go get him *whaps Steve up side the head *


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 7, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> There is nothing wrong with getting another dog so quickly. After Chester passed away, I had Murphy as a pup in less than a month. The house is just not the same with out a dog, IHMO.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that each one of them comes into your life to teach you, and it's a constant learning process, be it dogs, cats, horses (put a few of the down in my time, talk about a huge hole in your heart ). They get you ready for the next one. It's a constant learning curve.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, and yes.  When you lose a companion animal -- or at least when I do -- there's a little ghost pattering around the house, which is just unbearably painful.  Other people feel differently, but for me, the only thing that helps to heal the awful hole in the heart, and liberate all of us, including the departed animal, to move on is another animal to care for and love.  I cannot believe that an animal that's bonded with us would want us to stagger around in lonely, aching grief.  They'd want us to do for another animal what we did for them.

I have found that burying an old friend myself in a nice spot on my property, though just excruciatingly painful and hard to do, does help to provide that cliched "closure" and emotional acceptance of finality.  I'm only sorry we no longer do that for our human loved ones.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 7, 2013)

Got the call. Tomorrow at noon!  My Christmas present is coming home tomorrow.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 7, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Got the call. Tomorrow at noon!  My Christmas present is coming home tomorrow.
> View attachment 119739


Woo-hoo!


----------



## Dix (Dec 7, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Got the call. Tomorrow at noon!  My Christmas present is coming home tomorrow.
> View attachment 119739




Pics, or it didn't happen . You know the drill


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 7, 2013)

That is the cutest dog ever!


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 7, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> Yes, yes, and yes.  When you lose a companion animal -- or at least when I do -- there's a little ghost pattering around the house, which is just unbearably painful.  Other people feel differently, but for me, the only thing that helps to heal the awful hole in the heart, and liberate all of us, including the departed animal, to move on is another animal to care for and love.  I cannot believe that an animal that's bonded with us would want us to stagger around in lonely, aching grief.  They'd want us to do for another animal what we did for them.
> 
> I have found that burying an old friend myself in a nice spot on my property, though just excruciatingly painful and hard to do, does help to provide that cliched "closure" and emotional acceptance of finality.  I'm only sorry we no longer do that for our human loved ones.


gyrfalcon ,  You express my feelings exactly !  I have talked to my Oggie. And she is good with Buddy but said as long as you  come across the rainbow bridge and get me first. I have assured her I will and can't hardly wait!


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 7, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen . You know the drill


I promise I will. As soon as I get my little Buddy settled in.


----------



## Dix (Dec 7, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> I promise I will. As soon as I get my little Buddy settled in.




Tapping my toes for 2 days, so what's another day or 2 *insert anguish over seeing the pics here *


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 7, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Tapping my toes for 2 days, so what's another day or 2 *insert anguish over seeing the pics here *


Dixie, you warm my heart!


----------



## Dix (Dec 7, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Dixie, you warm my heart!




Rock it, just rock it !


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 7, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Rock it, just rock it !


I will Dix, tomorrow


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear your Oggie has passed on.  Many of us have struggled through the loss of a beloved pet.  Glad you have opened your heart to a pup that needs love and a home ... lucky Buddy   We've only officially adopted one dog but have given a home to six dogs and four cats that have been in need.  Our current dog, a 2 yo german shepherd, may be going to school with the hubby (also a fire chief) to see if she has what it takes to be a search and rescue.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 9, 2013)

Eagerly awaiting a picture. . . .


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 9, 2013)

Got Buddy home last night and he loves the place and we love him.  Of course only being 5 months old, there will be some "puppy" stuff I am sure but he is going to be worth it!  What a personality he is already.  Just absolutely love him.  My heart is healing!  He had a really rough 3 hour ride home though.  He puked 3 times and was very lethargic all the way home.  We were very worried about him. I think he was just car sick, because when we got home he ran in the house, sniffed everything, tail wagging and stopping to lick us every pass through the house.  Then to the back yard, mastered the dog door in about 10 minutes, and ran all over.  He loves the back yard.  Here is a few pics in the house and yard, checking out the stacks.  This morning he was really impressed with all the squirrels to chase.


----------



## USMC80 (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome.  Looks like he is admiring your stacks too


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations, Steve!  And merry Christmas.  That dog is just impossibly cute.  Please post more pix from time to time.  He's fun just to look at.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 9, 2013)

I say every time this comes up- that dogs don't live longer is life's biggest injustice. I didn't read the whole thread, but it looks like that new pup might be part mini-schnauzer like our little guy. Dog is like a super ball. I hope he's as big a love as ours is.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 9, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I say every time this comes up- that dogs don't live longer is life's biggest injustice. I didn't read the whole thread, but it looks like that new pup might be part mini-schnauzer like our little guy. Dog is like a super ball. I hope he's as big a love as ours is.


He is a Bea-Tzu,  Check my post where I explained.  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/lost-my-beloved-oggie.118980/page-2#post-1594213  And yes he a full of life and love.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 9, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> He is a Bea-Tzu,  Check my post where I explained.  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/lost-my-beloved-oggie.118980/page-2#post-1594213  And yes he a full of life and love.


Cool! We have 2 shih tzus and I cannot say enough about how much we love them. I can see how that combo would be a great friend. Glad that you found eachother!


----------



## Jags (Dec 9, 2013)

That dog is blowing the top off of my "cute" meter.  Glad to see that you have found a new little Buddy.  Dogs are awesome people.


----------



## HollowHill (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes  Glad everything worked out.  Sounds like he is a real winner.  Congrats and give him a treat and a kiss from me.  And I second the request to post more pics, he is such a cutie.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 9, 2013)

Wicked cute Steve . . . thanks for sharing the pics.

And Buddy is already ahead of the game . . . heck, if I was visiting you I would have puked at least four times in the car and you would still be trying to get me toilet trained in the house . . . on the otherhand I promise I would not be stopping to lick you every 5 minutes.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 9, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Wicked cute Steve . . . thanks for sharing the pics.
> 
> And Buddy is already ahead of the game . . . heck, if I was visiting you I would have puked at least four times in the car and you would still be trying to get me toilet trained in the house . . . on the otherhand I promise I would not be stopping to lick you every 5 minutes.


Jake, you can come visit me anytime, regardless of the catches.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 9, 2013)

You ask for them.  More pics.

Buddy has the gaurding the stacks thing down pat already!  I love this dog.




Checking out the view from the front door and asleep in my den.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry for the loss of your friend. Nice to see the little fella is giving you some comfort.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 10, 2013)

What a happy ending! Wonderful that you and Buddy can save each other.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 10, 2013)

He is just too darn cute!  What a great little face.


----------



## Retired Guy (Dec 10, 2013)

We have lost three dogs and I can sympathize with you.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 10, 2013)

My Christmas present under the tree


Checking the back yard from the back steps.



Waiting for me outside the wood shed


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 11, 2013)

I am sure there will never be another Oggie, but gosh darnn it Steve, Buddy is incredibly cute . . . and photogenic.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 11, 2013)

I gotta say also....that is one cute doggie. There will never be another Oggie, that piece of your heart holds memories just for him. My avatar is my boy Frisco we lost 2 1/2 years ago at the young age of 17 years....will always miss him, but the memories keep him alive in my heart


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 11, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> I am sure there will never be another Oggie





Beer Belly said:


> There will never be another Oggie


No, there will never be another Oggie, that's for sure, and I still miss her more than I can describe.  But this little guy is healing the hole in my heart pretty fast.  Our house is a Home again.  Thanks everyone.  As always, the support is incredible.


----------



## HollowHill (Dec 11, 2013)

You sure know how to pick 'em.  Not only is Buddy cute as the dickens, he's also so attentive.  I love how he looks at you.  He's not lacking in the brains department, that's for sure.  Love how he patrols the stacks!  Enjoy, I'm so glad things worked out


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 11, 2013)

HollowHill said:


> You sure know how to pick 'em.  Not only is Buddy cute as the dickens, he's also so attentive.  I love how he looks at you.  He's not lacking in the brains department, that's for sure.  Love how he patrols the stacks!  Enjoy, I'm so glad things worked out


Thanks HH. He is truly a God Send for sure. He so has this place figured  out in only 3 days


----------



## Dix (Dec 11, 2013)

Awesomeness !!

He'll have you trained in no time  !


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 11, 2013)

people can spend their whole lives not knowing true love, dogs are gifted to us from God. they simply are unconditional love in a furry package. I feel for ya bro, having had dogs all my life each and every time I lose one it brings a pain unlike any other. but its a pain tempered by the remembrance of knowing that our friends have given of themselves the full measure of devotion from start to finish and they know full well they are loved just that much in return.

all dogs go to heaven


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 11, 2013)

I see you have a new friend TFD , good on ya, the little criter looks like he's all full of piss and vinegar as


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 11, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> people can spend their whole lives not knowing true love, dogs are gifted to us from God. they simply are unconditional love in a furry package. I feel for ya bro, having had dogs all my life each and every time I lose one it brings a pain unlike any other. but its a pain tempered by the remembrance of knowing that our friends have given of themselves the full measure of devotion from start to finish and they know full well they are loved just that much in return.
> 
> all dogs go to heaven


stoveguy, you echo my sentiments exactly!  My Oggie will forever live in my heart and I think this new guy, Buddy, is going to as well.


----------



## Dix (Dec 11, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> stoveguy, you echo my sentiments exactly!  My Oggie will forever live in my heart and I think this new guy, Buddy, is going to as well.



And that's what it's all about


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 11, 2013)

The Creation
When God had made the earth and sky
the flowers and the trees,
He then made all the animals  
the fish, the birds and bees.

And when at last He'd finished
not one was quite the same.
He said, "I'll walk this world of mine  
and give each one a name."

And so He traveled far and wide  
and everywhere He went,
a little creature followed Him
until it's strength was spent.

When all were named upon the earth
and in the sky and sea,
the little creature said, "Dear Lord,
there's not one left for me."

Kindly the Father said to him,
"I've left you to the end.
I've turned my own name back to front
and called you dog, My friend."


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 12, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Kindly the Father said to him, "I've left you to the end. I've turned my own name back to front and called you dog, My friend."


Truly God had a special plan for his creation, the Dog.  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy on Becky's lap



Playing with my grandson in the snow


----------



## Dix (Dec 15, 2013)

"This, it be right."

Sooo happy for you guys !


----------



## bubbasdad (Dec 15, 2013)

Seriously cute!!  Congrats!


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 15, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> "This, it be right."
> 
> Sooo happy for you guys !


Thanks Dix.


----------



## Dix (Dec 15, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Thanks Dix.



No problem, any time you get something as cute as Buddy .


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 16, 2013)

It's like he's been there his entire life.....now that is one special pup


----------



## HollowHill (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, tdfchief, they warm the heart.  I really look forward to seeing them.  It's as if he knew he had a job to do and stepped right up to the plate.  Better be a special toy AND treat in his Xmas stocking


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 17, 2013)

tfdcheif - the golden in my avatar (Bear) adopted me @ 12 years ago, and cancer took him 2 years ago in January.  We used to call him the Christmas dog 'cause he got more excited about the tree and the presents than any kid I've ever known (especially the stocking with the treats in it).  He was a brat, best sock thief on the planet, natural born bird dog, and my shadow who went everywhere with me.  He wasn't expected to make it through Christmas that last year with us but he had the strongest spirit imaginable and hung on until he had nothing left.   I said goodbye, and his "little" sister, also brokenhearted, stepped up to help heal our hearts ever since, but we still have a hard time this time of year especially when the stockings go up.  

Your new pup found you, that's no accident.  Dogs and "dog people" finding each other is a necessary reminder of whats right with the world.  Good on you for giving Oggie such a good life, and for welcoming Buddy in to his new home and into your hearts.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 17, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> tfdcheif - the golden in my avatar (Bear) adopted me @ 12 years ago, and cancer took him 2 years ago in January.  We used to call him the Christmas dog 'cause he got more excited about the tree and the presents than any kid I've ever known (especially the stocking with the treats in it).  He was a brat, best sock thief on the planet, natural born bird dog, and my shadow who went everywhere with me.  He wasn't expected to make it through Christmas that last year with us but he had the strongest spirit imaginable and hung on until he had nothing left.   I said goodbye, and his "little" sister, also brokenhearted, stepped up to help heal our hearts ever since, but we still have a hard time this time of year especially when the stockings go up.
> 
> Your new pup found you, that's no accident.  Dogs and "dog people" finding each other is a necessary reminder of whats right with the world.  Good on you for giving Oggie such a good life, and for welcoming Buddy in to his new home and into your hearts.


Thanks BH, you obviously understand my grief. Sorry for your loss. Sounds way to familiar. Steve


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 18, 2013)

Buddy is so loyal already. When I go to my Den he comes in and lays down and waits for me.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 19, 2013)

Now that will put a smile on your face.....what is the breed ?


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 19, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Now that will put a smile on your face.....what is the breed ?


Beagle Shih Tzu mix is an AKA approved Designer Breed and very common and very desirable.....good health, character, manners, and longevity. They are called Bea-Tzu.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 19, 2013)

You guys will have to tell when you want me to stop. I love this Dog and as long as you all want more, I'm good.


----------



## begreen (Dec 19, 2013)

That is a smart and very empathetic dog. He knows you're hurting and is there to help ease the pain. I'm sorry for your loss chief, but sure am glad you have a good companion to share the loss and move on. We did the same thing last year when we lost our cat of 16 years. We were heartbroken until we adopted a big lunk of a cat that needed a home. He has turned out to be quite the character and has a lot of love to give. Animals can be special that way.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 19, 2013)

BG, you have truly hit the nail on the head. Buddy has truly healed my heart. And I am so glad that you found the same peace that I did.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 20, 2013)

You post, I'll look


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 20, 2013)

A bunch of us know exactly how you feel Steve . . . Buddy may never be the same as Oggie, but he will definitely help you create new memories and a brand new friendship. He truly looks like you found a new best friend.


----------



## HollowHill (Dec 20, 2013)

Want.... more.....  Lovin' it!


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 20, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Buddy is so loyal already. When I go to my Den he comes in and lays down and waits for me.



Yeah, you can tell he really hates being there .   Nice pics....


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 20, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> He truly looks like you found a new best friend


Jake, He truly is already.  He will of course never be Oggie.  She will live in my hear forever, but he quickly finding a place there too.  Talking to a firefighter brings to mind when I became Chief of the department 20 years ago.  Some one said to me, "I bet your worried,  because it will be really hard for you to fill Chief Dietrich's boots."   I responded "no, I am not worried, because I will just be trying to fill my boots".
Buddy doesn't have to fill Oggie's boots, just his own, and I think he is going to do that just fine.


----------



## Soundchasm (Dec 26, 2013)

tfdchief, I am so glad for your new relationship to begin.  When you lose your soulmate, it's hard to go on.  But when you're the right guy for a dog, you've got to get back to work making life a better place for everyone, and it's best to start right away.  It takes courage to put your shoulder to the wheel and get going again.  You have a brand-new individual with you and both of you will learn together.

As someone told me, he hopes to become the person his dog thinks he is.

In Oggie's memory, I'll offer a poem by Rudyard Kipling.  Know that you are not alone.

The Power of the Dog
by
Rudyard Kipling

There is sorrow enough in the natural way
From men and women to fill our day;
And when we are certain of sorrow in store,
Why do we always arrange for more?
Brothers and sisters, I bid you beware
Of giving your heart to a dog to tear.

Buy a pup and your money will buy
Love unflinching that cannot lie--
Perfect passion and worship fed
By a kick in the ribs or a pat on the head.
Nevertheless it is hardly fair
To risk your heart to a dog to tear.

When the fourteen years which Nature permits
Are closing in asthma, or tumour, or fits,
And the vet's unspoken prescription runs
To lethal chambers or loaded guns,
Then you will find--it's your own affair--
But ... you've given your heart to a dog to tear.

When the body that lived at your single will,
With its whimper of welcome, is stilled (how still!)
When the spirit that answered your every mood
Is gone--wherever it goes--for good,
You will discover how much you care,
And will give your heart to a dog to tear.

We've sorrow enough in the natural way,
When it comes to burying Christian clay.
Our loves are not given, but only lent,
At compound interest of cent per cent.
Though it is not always the case, I believe,
That the longer we've kept 'em, the more do we grieve:
For, when debts are payable, right or wrong,
A short-term loan is as bad as a long--
So why in--Heaven (before we are there)
Should we give our hearts to a dog to tear?​


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 27, 2013)

Buddy has found his spot near the kitchen stove. 



But then so has his cousin Lady when she comes to visit.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 27, 2013)

a real gentleman, giving his spot to a guest


----------



## osagebow (Dec 27, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Jake, He truly is already.  He will of course never be Oggie.  She will live in my hear forever, but he quickly finding a place there too.  Talking to a firefighter brings to mind when I became Chief of the department 20 years ago.  Some one said to me, "I bet your worried,  because it will be really hard for you to fill Chief Dietrich's boots."   I responded "no, I am not worried, because I will just be trying to fill my boots".
> Buddy doesn't have to fill Oggie's boots, just his own, and I think he is going to do that just fine.



Sorry to hear about your Oggie - been there a few times. Our Sookie has definitely made this place a "home". Glad to see Buddy's fitting in and helping you move on.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Dec 31, 2013)

this dog returns to the church where his mistress' funeral was held. does it everyday,


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 31, 2013)

Doug MacIVER said:


> this dog returns to the church where his mistress' funeral was held. does it everyday,


Oh, how sad. As bad as it is for us. It has to be awful for a dog who has no idea what happened except the their best friend is gone.


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 31, 2013)

Reminds me of the movie about Hatchie - incredible loyalty.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 31, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> Reminds me of the movie about Hatchie - incredible loyalty.


Yes!  And they are.  I guess that is part of why we love them so much.  My Buddy, after only a short few weeks is already so loyal it is amazing.  He follows me everywhere and waits for me outside the wood shed when I get wood.  He could just wait inside but he would rather come out in the cold and wait in the chair on the porch of the wood shed.  Love this guy.
.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 31, 2013)

This thread has gone on for a while, and I hope that I have not over stayed my welcome.  But it has been an incredible healing process, and I thank you all!  One more time, My Beloved Oggie.


I miss her so much.  And can't wait to see her again someday.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 1, 2014)

You never get over it.....you just learn to live with it. I do believe that when the time comes, we will be reunited with our pets who have been so much a part of our lives.....I know I'll be seeing my buddy Frisco (avatar)


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 10, 2014)

Buddy guarding my stacks. This little guy learns fast.


----------



## Dix (Jan 10, 2014)

It's hard to be happy & sad at the same time, Steve. 

I hope its getting easier, sure looks like it is


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 11, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> It's hard to be happy & sad at the same time, Steve.
> 
> I hope its getting easier, sure looks like it is


You're right Dix and it is a lot easier because I am happy.


----------



## begreen (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice stax chief and nice to have a guard dog there too.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 20, 2014)

our 4 year old replacement with one of the grandkids


----------

